# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Forehead reduction or hair transplant?

## mathilda

Hello everyone, 

I would like to ask you somes advises.

I had a hight natural hairline that make my forehead look bigger. I dont have problem of losing hair.

I would like to have a hairline lowering, but I dont know how to choose beetween a forehead reduction and hair transplant.

With the forehead reduction I will have a quick result and after seeing some pictures on internet the result looks great, the bad point is the scar, and I would like to know if this procedure can procure bad consequence in a long term.
For the hair transplant I would like to know if the result can be natural, I have long and dense hair.

Is someone had one of this 2 procedures for lower their hairline I would appreciate to talk about the result.


Many thanks

Best Regards

mathilda

----------


## saniaa83

i also have an experience of hair transplant,the procedure is not so long...and the result is narural.its simple surgery but should be done through the expert sergeons.i had gone through the surgery through the ILHT surgeons ..

----------


## Lillie019

Reply to: Mathilda

 I had the same question for myself. 

I have a naturally high forehead which I wanted to lower. Like you, I had NO hair loss, just a high forehead. 

I personally chose the hair transplants. 

The reason I chose the hair grafts only, was because with the forehead surgery you will still eventually need to add 600(give or take) graphs to round out the hair line. (the surgery leaves a semi-squared hair line).  

I figured, If I am going to need hair grafts with the surgery....I may as well just do all hair grafts. 

I did 1730 graphs on my forehead and temples. I am 8 days post-op and healing great! I can see the shadow of the transplant, so I have an idea where my hairline will be when the new hairs grow in all the way. 

I may potentially need to add more graphs in a year to get desired density, but then again, I may not. It's way too soon to tell. 

30 year old/white female 
Strip technique (flawless scar line!)

----------


## mathilda

Many thanks girls for your answer...!

I think I will go for the hairline lowering because the result is immediate and maybe more natural. My hair is thick and long so it will be hard with hair transplant to get the same density...
Now i have to find a good pratician, does someone know someone who does hairline lowering in Europe specially in France??

So Lillie how is your hair growing since? are you still happy with the result?
It looks natural?

Many thanks for you answer and help..

See you...

Bye

----------


## Lillie019

Mathilda, 

My hair graphs are coming in beautifully. I am on month 4, which is when they said I would really notice the growth start. 

The hair is coming in. It is fine and a bit unruly because it is short. However, the thickness and texture will become more and more desirable as the hair is strengthend with time. 

Also only about 40&#37; of my hairs have begun to grow. So, I have many more that will sprout soon. 

I am excited. This is the first time since I was 12 years old that I forgot all about my big forehead. 


To answer your question above, no I don't personally know any doctors in Europe.  But I ran accross a blog: 

_"For hair transplant surgery in the UK, we currently recommend Dr. Besaam Farjo of the Farjo Clinic in London and Manchester. If you are interested in forehead reduction, I suggest either consulting with the Farjo about recommended surgeons in the United Kingdom."_

Not sure if it is helpful. AND I don't know a thing about them, but I figured I would pass it your way.

Dr. Jeffrey Epstein in Florida, USA is well known for his fantastic work on the surgery procedure you are looking for.

----------


## Michelle81

Lillie, 

Do you have any before and after photos you can share?  

I am too an interested in having a hair transplant. I have a large forehead relative to the rest of my face. In addition, I have an uneven hairline due to a widow's peak and two cowlicks/patches of baby hair.  The baby hair patch is so thin it makes me look bald!  My Mom has this too (I guess it's hereditary) and hers is receding with age. 

At this point, I'm trying to determine if I should go with FUE or strip.  Any suggestions? 

Also, I'm in Southern California, and I'm looking at Dr. Kahen in Beverly Hills and Dr. Meshkin in Newport Beach. Has anyone had any experience with either of these doctors? 

Thanks! 

Michelle

----------


## amadeus

> Lillie, 
> 
> Do you have any before and after photos you can share?  
> 
> I am too an interested in having a hair transplant. I have a large forehead relative to the rest of my face. In addition, I have an uneven hairline due to a widow's peak and two cowlicks/patches of baby hair.  The baby hair patch is so thin it makes me look bald!  My Mom has this too (I guess it's hereditary) and hers is receding with age. 
> 
> At this point, I'm trying to determine if I should go with FUE or strip.  Any suggestions? 
> 
> Also, I'm in Southern California, and I'm looking at Dr. Kahen in Beverly Hills and Dr. Meshkin in Newport Beach. Has anyone had any experience with either of these doctors? 
> ...


 Reducing the size of your forehead using hair transplantation can be very tricky. If your hairline us currently thick it will be difficult to match the density with a hair transplant. If you are serious about seeking out a qualified hair transplant surgeon you should only consider IAHRS doctors. The two that you mentioned are not so I would think twice. Go to www.iahrs.org but consider the possibility that a hair transplant may not be the right solution for you.

----------


## Marc Dauer, MD

This is an excellent question. I have seen multiple patients who had forehead reduction surgery to reduce the size of the forehead and lower the hairline, and unfortunately they were left with either unsightly scars in the hairline or scarring just behind the hairline (depending on where the incision was made). In both cases I transplanted grafts into the scarring with excellent results. I would recommend hair transplantation to lower the hairline as this can give a completely natural result without leaving a scar in the hairline. Also, it will negate the possibility of having one procedure and then another to correct the initial procedure.

----------


## Jeffrey Epstein, MD

It is my personal experience, in performing over 50 surgical hairline
advancement (SHA) procedures, and well over 450 hair grafting hairline
advancement procedures over the past 15 years, that both of these
techniques have their indications.  Firstly, the SHA is ideal for
patients who seek not more rounding out but rather forwards advancement
of their hairline, have a strong stable hairline (without any
progressive hair loss), and have a reasonably loose elastic scalp.
Performed properly, as you can see from examples on my website, the
results are outstanding and quite impressive.  

Meanwhile, hair grafting is the most common way to advance the hairline, for it does not require a mobile scalp, and allows for the rounding out of the hairline. However, the density is not as great as obtained from the SHA, and the results can take 8 plus months to present.  I have also done both procedures in patients, first doing the SHA for the most dramatic results, then 3 months later performing hair grafts to round out the
hairline and help conceal any fine line scar that can result in some cases from the SHA.  I will make it clear that there are ways to create a minimally to nonvisible hairline scar, with a variety of techniques that I regularly utilize including getting hairs to grow through the incision, and securing the scalp so that it doesn't widen the scar.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

This is an interesting topic.  Dr. Cole left an issue of the ISHRS forum publication on my desk and I just finished reading the front cover article; "Female hairline lowering in two hours".

Working at Dr. Cole's office, I have seen male patients come in for strip scar repair where the scar is about an inch wide and around 8 inches long across the back of their head.  Hopefully there isn't that risk associated with this type of procedure for women.

It's one thing for a man to have a widened strip scar on the back of his head where it can be camouflaged with hair covering it and hair grafted into it.  But a wide scar on a pretty girl, front and center is a devastating proposition. The photos available of this procedure are pretty gruesome:

http://www.ndsphotosandvideos.com/

- 35YrsAfter works at Dr. Cole's office

----------


## clarence

This is kind of puzzling topic for a noob like myself. I mean, women - as opposed to men - mostly retain that juvenile hair line, where the hair line is touching the highest crease on a wrinkled forehead. So I'm puzzled, don't women need to have something of a mature hair line, rather than just a naturally high forehead, in order for the hair line to be advanced?

----------


## topcat

This procedure forehead reduction should never considered its complete lunacy. If anything fue with hair near the nape area would be ideal for recreating a hairline with exactly the same caliber hairs you have there now.

Why would a doctor even offer this to a woman who is not losing her hair. Cutting out a strip of skin on her forehead which is part of her face and sewing it back up, completely insane.

----------


## sp8rky

Please don't get a forehead reduction surgery done, it's madness.  :EEK!:

----------


## FHRPS

There are two techniques that can be used to advance the hairline. The most common, because it has many advantages, is with hair transplants. In this technique, as many as 2,800 or more hair grafts can be placed in a single procedure with natural appearing results. Performed usually under a mild oral sedative, this 4 to 6 hour long procedure is essentially painless, as is the recovery period. These grafts, each containing 1 to 3 hairs, are each placed in the natural direction of growth, into very tiny incisions both in front of as well as between the existing hairline hairs in order to increase density. Most patients are fully presentable by 4 to 7 days, and allowed to resume normal activities, including exercise and hair washing, at 5 days. The transplanted hairs fall out after 3 weeks, then start to regrow at 3 months- requiring a total of 6 or so months before the results are quite noticeable. The hairs can grow not only in areas that once had hair, but also in areas where hair never grew. The donor hairs come from the back of the scalp, which continue to grow for a lifetime. To provide a natural appearance, the hairs are transplanted primarily one and occasionally two at a time, with the finest hairs up front, the natural way the hairline hairs grow. There are few risks with the procedure. The donor site, from where the hairs are removed, typically heals as a less than 2 mm wide incision, easily concealable with existing hair in the area.

The other hairline advancement technique is a surgical procedure that involves shortening the forehead while surgically moving the hairline forward. An incision is made right along the front of the hairline, and sometimes along with shortening the forehead, the eyebrows can be raised up, if desired, so that a browlift is performed. The result is a fine line incision scar along the hairline which typically heals up to be barely if at all visible, plus is typically designed by our team to have hairs growing through it. This is definitely a bigger procedure than transplanting with hair grafts, but can be quite effective and produce rapid results. Most patients are presentable at 5 to 7 days, and the sutures come out at around a week.

In order for the surgical advancement procedure to be successful, the patient needs at least a moderate amount of flexibility of the scalp along the frontal region. This can be tested by placing your index finger right along the middle of the hairline, then seeing how high up and down it can be moved. Being able to move the finger a total of an inch or so is generally what is needed to lower the hairline enough. If the scalp is not loose enough, the occasional patient may choose to undergo what is called tissue expansion. With this technique, a balloon tissue expander is surgically placed under the front three inches or so of the scalp, then over an 8 to 10 week period, the balloon is gradually inflated with saline. As it does so, it stretches out the scalp and allows for much more hairline advancement/lowering, as much as 2 inches if desired. Both of these procedures are typically performed in the office operating room under either an oral sedative or deeper intravenous sedation, the choice being up to the patient in consultation with one of our doctors, who have extensive experience with these procedures. As you can well imagine, most patients are not interested in having this expander.

In fact, for most patients, hair grafting is the procedure of choice. It avoids the need for making an incision along the hairline, and is a much less involved surgical procedure. Another advantage of hair grafting is that our surgeons are able to achieve better rounding out of the hairline, especially filling in and lowering the sides. The main advantage of the surgical advancement procedure, however, is that there is an immediate result with unsurpassed density in just a single procedure. In addition, in as soon as 2 months later, a hair grafting procedure can be performed to round out the hairline as well as to conceal any possibly fine line scars that can result.

----------


## angelina22

Mostly hair loss starts from the forehead part so looking after it is very necessary so you could take FUE treatment for it that would be very worthy.

----------


## JohnnyCarlton

The hair transplant for lowering the hair line is beneficial, it is a simple and natural process. This procedure is not so long, the expert surgeon will take only one day to complete this hair transplant procedure.

----------


## Mina

Where did you do the surgery please?

----------


## Valkyrie

I've had both of these procedures done. 

Assuming the patients' issue is a genetically high hairline and not hair loss, the Surgical Hairline Advancement preserves far more hair density than is possible with a hair transplant. Additionally, it lowered my hairline immediately (although I also experienced shock loss - this started regrowing within a few months, and the hair all came back). The scalp that is stretched forward will have the effect of _slightly_ thinning out the natural density of your hair - you will notice this, however others (including hair transplant surgeons who evaluated me later) still perceive it as "natural density", and it's far thicker than you can achieve with FUT/FUE.

A downside of the SHA surgery is the scar - the trichophytic incision that is meant to camouflage the scar on the front of my forehead was partially successful on my hairline, and in other areas the hair grew through in clumps which gave it a "pluggy" look (My friend mentioned it looked like doll hair, and I hadn't told her I had a procedure done). In those areas, the hairline was also completely straight, therefore it looked unnatural. I also still had deeply recessed bald temples (this was due to my original hairline - it wasn't round, it was M shaped like a Norwood 3 man. The SHA was unable to fix this issue) so after healing I went back for a FUT hair transplant. I actually just had this procedure done the other day.

Downside of the FUT: Long wait for results, not as high of hair density as the SHA. Upside: More natural results of the hairline, plus it's able to fill in my bald frontotemporal area. 

Honestly: If you need to get a second hair transplant procedure after the first hair transplant anyways to improve density after the first, you might consider the SHA first then followed by the hair transplant to soften the hairline and camouflage the scar - it will reduce the overall time you need to wait for the results, and the end result of hair will be denser than is possible to achieve with 2 hair transplants. 

If you do decide to get a hair transplant, find a good physician who only does hair transplants and will be in the room performing the procedure the whole time - there are a lot of docs out there who let technicians do the work under their license, but are out of the room the majority of the time. Since you can never achieve a truly normal density of hair with a transplant, a good outcome depends on hair placement, including orientation of the recipient incisions, hair placement and skill dissecting the donor follicles. Don't underestimate the skill this takes.

----------


## ALBERT123

it is website
Best dental implants in Dubai

----------


## crosbyjada

Hello! Do you like horse racing? Watch them here https://cheltenhamfestivaluk.com/tickets/

----------


## abhinavbhatt

There are a few reasons why a person might have a bigger than average forehead. In some cases, people are born with a hairline thats higher on the head. The high hairline can make the forehead look very prominent. As the hair at the front of the head falls out and stops growing back in,  the forehead can begin to look bigger and bigger requiring forehead reduction treatment.

----------

